# Toro 832/31823 dual oil plugs?



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello everyone! First time poster and I LOVE working on my new to me Toro 832, Toro Snowhound 20 and ‘61 Snowbird!

Question

There is a white and a black oil fill plug on my 832. I assume the black is my crankcase oil and the white is some sort of transmission fluid? If so what is a good oil to use and where does it drain for the transmission? 

Thanks!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

oldschool77 said:


> Hello everyone! First time poster and I LOVE working on my new to me Toro 832, Toro Snowhound 20 and ‘61 Snowbird!
> 
> Question
> 
> ...


Welcome fellow old iron wrencher!

it would be helpful if you had a pic or 2 of that 832.

I’m pretty sure you have a friction disc machine and the only other fluid is the auger gearbox.

That said, the old briggs flatheads have oil fills on both sides of the block; both ports supply the same oil sump/crankcase.


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Will do I will when it’s light again tomorrow. Yep it is a friction unit, power turn/steering, lots of crusty rust I am planning to repaint lol.


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks I had no idea it had two ports I’ll take a picture. Now to scope out how much 5w30


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm speculating here. My Honda snowblower's engine has two plugs on the bottom of the engine's crankcase in roughly the same position on opposite sides. One has a little sheet metal 'beak' below it to catch and drain the oil. This suggests that Honda had plans to use this engine in other applications, maybe some where draining the oil on the opposite side from the snowblower's would be easier to access. Perhaps this idea occurred to other manufacturers as well?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

At oldschool,

Just put a Full Synthetic 5W30 in it, to the top of the threads.


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Will do I have some handy thanks


----------

